# Muay Thai on the knees



## Zepp (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm considering beginning training Muay Thai, but I have a particular concern about what affect the training will have on my knees, particularly the left one.  The joint there tends to get inflammed every so often, causing mild pain there for no particular reason during periods of inactivity.  (The medical term is patello-femoral pain disorder.)  It's not serious, and there's no particular reason it should ever develop into something serious so long as I exercise it properly and treat the inflammation.  (Unless my doctors are lying to me.)

Now, keeping this in mind, just how hard is Muay Thai on the knees?  Is getting roundhoused on the side of the knee a major concern of anyone's?  Does anyone think Muay Thai sparring would be a bad idea altogether?


----------



## soccer50 (Jun 10, 2003)

hmmm..... Muay Thai training is just really energy consuming. As for getting kicked in the knee, that is prohibited by rules and i doubt anyone will. however, accidents happen...ive got kicked inside of the knee before and it really hurts. So i suggest, if u are to train in Muay Thai, i suggest u get a knee brace or something. consult your doctor. because any martial art you train in will have the same dangers in sparring


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 12, 2003)

Tell you what Zepp, I've been training for 2 and half years and trained in Thailand and fought there...never once have I been hit in the knee or even injured them slightly.  I'm sure it could happen but the injuries I get are foot injuries and charlie horses on the thigh.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Zepp (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a lot of Thai Boxers around here lately, eh?  Oh well.

Damian, soccer, thanks for the advice.  :asian:


----------



## spook mma (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *The joint there tends to get inflammed every so often, causing mild pain there for no particular reason during periods of inactivity.
> 
> 
> Now, keeping this in mind, just how hard is Muay Thai on the knees?  Is getting roundhoused on the side of the knee a major concern of anyone's?  Does anyone think Muay Thai sparring would be a bad idea altogether? *



I know ocassionally I get a similar problem (never went to a doctor to get it diagnosed though).  Is this pain most noticeable when you're sitting down for an extended amount of time???  That's what my pain is, and since I started muay thai I don't ever get that pain.  Sure, kneeing the pads bothers them a little, but nothing compared to the pain that I attribute to inactivity.  Overall, I have to say that my knees actually feel better since I started thai.

Oh, and I have taken an inadvertant kick to the knee during low contact sparring.  Nothing serious though.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *I know ocassionally I get a similar problem (never went to a doctor to get it diagnosed though).  Is this pain most noticeable when you're sitting down for an extended amount of time???  That's what my pain is, and since I started muay thai I don't ever get that pain.  Sure, kneeing the pads bothers them a little, but nothing compared to the pain that I attribute to inactivity.  *



Those are the symptoms that made me go to an orthopedist and get it checked out, yes.  Actually my knees started bothering me a bit during my TKD workouts, and that's what made me decide to go to an orthopedist over my regular doctor and get x-rays taken.

I think I figured out what did it initially though.  I'm naturally flexible, and I think I developed this bad habit of not fully pivoting my supporting leg when kicking.  This put my weight on the wrong part of my knee and overstressed it.  Since I corrected that problem, started wearing a brace on my left knee, and began doing knee strengthening exercises (you can find them all over the internet) it's been 90% better.


----------



## KumaSan (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *it's been 90% better. *



Glad to hear it. You should still start Muay Thai training though.


----------

